# Muy Thai NYC



## allbriefcase (Feb 1, 2005)

Does anyone know of any Muy Thai schools in NYC (Manhattan)?

Thank you for your help!

Mark


----------



## kshymkiw (Feb 2, 2005)

Search google for "Muay Thai New York City"  I came up with a few school, not necessarily in manahattan, but close to there.


----------



## allbriefcase (Mar 11, 2005)

I'd love to hear from people who can give advice based on schools they attend or instructors they know.

Thank you for your help!

Mark


----------

